# Bay Flats Lodge - August 27, 2016



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
2 days of catching some speckled trout and redfish covering more real estate than most realtors in a month, but we ended with 8 trout and a redfish on Thursday, and bettered that Friday with 13 trout and 5 redfish. This 4 pack from the Navasota DU banquet were the Bay Flats Lodge auction trip buyers, and I was the real winner hosting these fine fun loving anglers. The bite has been off in our area the past few days, so I was grateful for the catch these guys put together.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Saturday 50 % Precip. / 0.11 in *
Scattered showers and thunderstorms. High 88F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Saturday Night 40 % Precip. / 0.04 in*
Partly cloudy this evening. Scattered thunderstorms developing after midnight. Low 74F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Sunday 60 % Precip. / 0.28 in*
Mixed clouds and sun with scattered thunderstorms. High 87F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Sunday Night 60 % Precip. / 0.45 in*
Variable clouds with scattered thunderstorms. Low 76F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Monday 60 % Precip. / 0.17 in*
Scattered showers and thunderstorms. High 86F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Monday Night 60 % Precip. / 0.25 in*
Scattered showers and thunderstorms. Low 76F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%. 
*Synopsis: *
A mainly weak onshore flow is expected today through the weekend. Moisture will increase the next several days resulting in chances for showers and thunderstorms through the period. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 88.0 degrees
Seadrift 84.9 degrees
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Photos*

Aug. 27, 2016


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)




----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Great fun with new groups in today*

A lot of fun fishing was had this weekend. We greatly appreciate the business.

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few good ones from Bay Flats Fishing & Hunting Lodge*

Thanks


----------

